# best used lawn / garden tractors



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

2.5 acres is a bit on the large side for something like those mowers. I'd look for something in the 22 or mor hp range.

how's you terrain? Hilly? Flat? Uneven? No trees? Lots of trees?

Will you be pulling accesories such as spreader, aerator, dethatcer...?

I have a 20 hp John Deere, Briggs & Stratton motor, that's about 5 years old or so and couple hundred hours on it, and it's still running strong. Don't know much about the others.

Look them over real good. Check the meter for hours logged. AAsk about about maintenance records.

Go to the mfr website with the model number and see what they have to say.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

terrain is flat , wont be pulling any accessories , there are quite a few trees but the grass isnt growing around them pine needles cones etc. so i think ill get the old john deere with a snowblower for now and if work ever picks up i'll get a newer one later. i went to the northern supply and those engines on the newer ones are all 1500 or more  thanks.


----------



## TylerJ (Feb 23, 2010)

You can have a look at some offers of used garden equipment at Mascus.com - it's like craiglist but only with ads of machinery and equipment.


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

If at all possible, I would buy a new mower. I have dealt with used mowers in my business, a few years ago, and I can tell you that 8 out of 10 people do not service a lawn mower properly. People thank that because they haven't run their lawnmower or generator but a short time or only cut their yard for one year, oil change is not necessary.
I have serviced three year old lawnmowers that had never had the oil changed or any other service. What little oil was in it, would be thick and black!
Most people just don't understand the importance of service on a small engine.
If you do decide to purchase a used mower, please remember this and have it thoroughly checked out.


----------

